# Looking for billow v2 spare o-rings



## MorneW (20/10/15)

Looking for billow v2 spare o-rings


----------



## MorneW (21/10/15)

anybody?


----------



## BumbleBee (25/10/15)

Apparently not, looks like you're going to scour the classies for a used one with its spares


----------



## MorneW (25/10/15)

I've done just that. But I feel we shouldn't have to. The rta is still being sold and the vendors selling them or the ones that have in the past should provide support. But I guess it's like everyone in SA just out to make a quick buck.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

